# New website



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have just published my new website (see website links) if you would like your mousery details to be added to my links page please pm me and I shall add them  
Rachael


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think you have posted the link :!:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Just added it in web links! sure I had put it in!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

It looks lovely Rachael! Top marks!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Ruth!


----------

